# Video Games that tore your heart?



## Coffee_Geek (Dec 13, 2014)

Ah, there's many games that have the most heart wrenching story lines.

Now Honestly, I'm a 6 foot guy who enjoys drawing, But Mother 3 made me shed tears. The Mother series is amazing and it has changed me a lot. Usually, Mother games have dark undertones while Mother 3 is really dark. Every time I play it never fails to make me tear up. 

So tell me, *Which video game was the most heart wrenching to you?*


----------



## azukitan (Dec 13, 2014)

I've cried during a lot of games, but the three that come to mind right now are *Professor Layton and the Unwound Future*, *Shadow of the Colossus* and *Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII*. All dem feels, man ;w;


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 13, 2014)

_Last of Us_. First ten minutes.

The feels, man. The _feels_. 

The ending of _The Walking Dead_ (TellTale), Season 2.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 13, 2014)

Seconding FFVII: Crisis Core. I got choked up just watching the ending even though I knew what was going to happen beforehand.

Also Kingdom Hearts 358/2 days and Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 13, 2014)

Mother 3.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Dec 13, 2014)

Professor Layton and the Unwound Future. The ending was already really sad and the post credits scene made it even sadder.


----------



## Joy (Dec 13, 2014)

The Last of Us and  The Walking Dead season 1 ( telltale)

like if yu cri every tiem


----------



## MishMeesh (Dec 13, 2014)

That really, really dramatic scene between Sazh and Vanille in FFXIII... y'know the one... I cried a lot.

Heavy Rain should probably be heart-wrenching but my overwhelming memory of it is just me spamming "JASON!" and "SHAUN!" during the sad parts and it kind of ruins it oops. Oh who am I kidding what even was that game

The Last of Us is pretty sad but I haven't even gotten to any terribly tragic parts (besides the ones near the beginning) because I keep getting eaten at precisely the same point and I kind of gave up.


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 13, 2014)

MishMeesh said:


> That really, really dramatic scene between Sazh and Vanille in FFXIII... y'know the one... I cried a lot.



Yeah, although to be honest, when I saw that scene, I mostly got angry rather than upset. I hate Vanille, I have always hated Vanille, and I will never STOP hating Vanille. :x

But yeah idk, The Walking Dead (the first season by TellTale) made me cry so much.  **** that game.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 13, 2014)

when soap mactavish died in cod


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 13, 2014)

*brings a list* I have games that totally is keept in my heart and always will... The newest on the list is "The Cat Lady".  



If you suffers with depression or was, this is a game for you. This brings you into a story so touching and so much to relate to. I loved this game so much and it brought me trhough some diffecult times in my life while I was playing this together with my love. Recommend this to you big.


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 13, 2014)

Wow Cat Lady. Thank you for reminding me of that game.

For me it's Professor Layton and the Unwound Future and To The Moon. I remember tearing up badly while I was playing TTM, especially when the theme music started playing ;_;


----------



## plantlet (Dec 13, 2014)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky :' )

I replayed it some months ago again and it still wrecked me.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 13, 2014)

mother 3, bioshock, the last of us, and transistor left me a blubbering mess.

MOTHER 3 ESPECIALLY
**AND PROFESSOR LAYTON AND THE MIRACLE MASK OH GODD.


----------



## tokkio (Dec 13, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> _Last of Us_. First ten minutes.
> 
> The feels, man. The _feels_.
> 
> The ending of _The Walking Dead_ (TellTale), Season 2.



omg same! The Walking Dead endings, Season 1 and 2!

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and... pokemon red rescue team lol (I was just a kid when I played it alright hahah)


----------



## unravel (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't cuz I'm heartless


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 13, 2014)

The Cat Lady is such a good game.....that one......that one really gets to me.

Majora's Mask pulled at my heart.  The despair of everyone.  Then the unexpected joy of the people when you beat the game.  It touched me deeply, at least as a kid, and I still like the oddness of it all now, as an adult.

Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles.  I played this when I was a kid.  It has a similar feel to Majora's Mask, because everyone is worried and thinks the world is going to end.  It, however, has a lot of different places to go.  It has some of the saddest places I've ever seen in a game.  And SO MANY SIDE QUESTS.  So many.  You get to choose to be a specific species to be, ranging from human to strange....wizard....man.  It's one of my favorite games.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 13, 2014)

Corpse Party, The Crooked Man, To the Moon, Mother 3, and most of all The Walking Dead  Both seasons broke me.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 13, 2014)

MishMeesh said:


> That really, really dramatic scene between Sazh and Vanille in FFXIII... y'know the one... I cried a lot.


I cried a lot in the FFXIIItrilogy, not ashamed. Especially at the very end of the third one, bc you know... it's the end

- - - Post Merge - - -





Oh and Drawn to Life... damn.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> *brings a list* I have games that totally is keept in my heart and always will... The newest on the list is "The Cat Lady".
> 
> 
> 
> If you suffers with depression or was, this is a game for you. This brings you into a story so touching and so much to relate to. I loved this game so much and it brought me trhough some diffecult times in my life while I was playing this together with my love. Recommend this to you big.


It's so awesome-... need to finish it...


----------



## Peisinoe (Dec 13, 2014)

Otome Game

Dandelion Wishes Brought to you. 

It's korean and wow it's like inception and a korean drama had a baby. 

It's awesome and it will make you cry so hard that you'll want your mama


----------



## Slayer_Buffy (Dec 13, 2014)

Link's Awakening, Odin Sphere, Rule of Rose, and Fragile Dreams.


----------



## Beary (Dec 13, 2014)

Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy


Spoiler: SPOILER



THE PULLED THE FREAKING 'and she was a robot the entire time' THING
AFAJSKSN


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 13, 2014)

Narcissu (if it counts as game) and Tales of Vesperia


----------



## ThePayne22 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ending #4 of Hatoful Boyfriend. That game is NOT what I expected it to be...


----------



## Jawile (Dec 13, 2014)

The first time I beat Pokemon Mystery Dungeon I cried


----------



## NSFW (Dec 13, 2014)

The Last Of Us and one of TWD telltale seasons is all i remember honestly


----------



## SolarInferno (Dec 13, 2014)

To the Moon has to be the most tear-jerking game I've ever played. Other people told me that it was quite a moving game, but I didn't think anything of it. I followed through pretty much the guy's entire life, won't spoil it for anyone that might play it in the future, but yeah, it is quite moving seeing each detail, and moving around in a world frozen in time.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 13, 2014)

please add every single season of telltale's the walking dead to my list ty


----------



## emre3 (Dec 13, 2014)

The Last of Us, TWD season 1 and Xenoblade Chronicles.

The feels man, the feels...


----------



## Misuzurin (Dec 13, 2014)

Kingdom Hearts 2. Those Axel feels... 

Mass effect 3 when Thane dies. Such a short scene but wow I wasn't even in a relationship with him in ME2 but that was sad. Interestingly enough one of the few scenes in the whole trilogy that impacted me so much. Garrus ftw btw. 

Ace Attorney 3 final case. Oh Godot you are too awesome and pitiable at the same time.

Virtue's last reward, Luna ending. That has to be one of the best timelines in the game.

Those are the whole moments I can remember that made me really cry, almost bawl.

I have all the Layton games but have only beaten curious village, I should try to get through them sometime.


----------



## Cazqui (Dec 13, 2014)

The last of us.


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 13, 2014)

Every time there's a crying baby in anything I get sad ;_;
WHY DO BABIES MAKE ME SAD


----------



## Zane (Dec 13, 2014)

Tales of the Abyss, Tales of Symphonia, Super Paper Mario (shut up), PMD: Explorers of Darkness. It's been too long since I played Blue Rescue Team to remember if the end was as sad to me as Explorers of Darkness. :v


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 13, 2014)

*Spec Ops: The Line.* No seriously, I walked into this knowing it was all about the horrors of war and watching Walker fall apart from PTSD. I have PTSD; part of me was skeptical that they could do a decent job showing someone going through it, but all the while I still thought I knew what I was getting myself into.
But nothing could have prepared me for the white phosphorous scene halfway through. That was ****ing horrible. :c The ending was pretty awful, too, if you did the bad thing in the epilogue.. omg. :c

*A Bird Story.* From the same creator of To The Moon? Well alright, might be a little sad but TTM never really "got" to me. And I don't even like birds. I can handle this.
Needless to say, it hit a lot closer to home than I expected. I just kept internally comparing his bird to my cat, Dustmop. I found this injured animal and nursed it back to health. And the ending? No Dusty, no. ;-;

*Oknytt.* I got this little gem of a point-and-click adventure game in a bundle at some point. It's such a beautiful story, about this seemingly insignificant creature who goes on to lead a seemingly insignificant adventure one night. The creature you play as is adorable. It looks like a cross between ALF and a black hedgehog, lol.
The entire story is so well-done, so many of the other curious little creatures you meet are adorable.. but the ending. Came completely out of the blue. Why did he just sit there? No little ALF-hedgehog, move. Hide in a cave. Do something. Why did you let that happen. ;-;
Well, I guess the narrator at the beginning kind of hints at it... it was rather symbolic, looking back. BUT IT WAS STILL SAD.
I highly recommend this sweet little gem if you're even mildly interested in P&C adventure games.


----------



## RayOfHope (Dec 13, 2014)

Shadow of the Colossus. That game is specially designed to rip a hole in your chest and leave you bleeding for days. It feels more like art than a game, honestly.


----------



## mariop476 (Dec 13, 2014)

Mother 3, Professor Layton and the Unwound Future, and... a whole lot more.  I'm a baby.  Those two struck the most resonant chord with me, though.


----------



## Baumren (Dec 13, 2014)

The first one that comes to mind is Pokemon Mystery Dungeon 2 (time/darkness/sky). Ooooh boy all the real tears I shed for that game :,(
Then there was also T.W.E.W.Y., and the Ace Attorney series in general. Including that amazing crossover with Professor Layton  (Professor Layton vs Phoenix Wright).


...and those are just the ones who have actually technically made me physically cry. Many others have touched my heart and stirred up my feels, too many too list here...


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 13, 2014)

Majora's Mask also ripped my heart to shreds at points in the game.


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 13, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> *Spec Ops: The Line.* No seriously, I walked into this knowing it was all about the horrors of war and watching Walker fall apart from PTSD. I have PTSD; part of me was skeptical that they could do a decent job showing someone going through it, but all the while I still thought I knew what I was getting myself into.
> But nothing could have prepared me for the white phosphorous scene halfway through. That was ****ing horrible. :c The ending was pretty awful, too, if you did the bad thing in the epilogue.. omg. :c


So glad you brought this one up and shared your perspective. I have that game on my shelf. Although I do not know the life of a soldier, I imagine it is rare to find a game that treats it as anything more than sheer entertainment. This game was indeed disconcerting. Relatedly, I have not played many games that do a good job presenting a _psychological_ antagonist.


----------



## oreo (Dec 13, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> _Last of Us_
> The ending of _The Walking Dead_ (TellTale), Season 2.



This. I shed tears with the first season too. :'(


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 13, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> Majora's Mask also ripped my heart to shreds at points in the game.


Yes, _Majora's Mask_ was to me more character study than any of the other Zelda games. Although many characters shared the same appearance as the previous Zelda title, they were far more developed. People of course look to the Happy Mask Salesman as the pivotal example, but 'minor' characters in the story have some of the most memorable moments in the game. 

Also, this game returned the sense of mystery and melancholy I felt playing _A Link to the Past_ as a child (I am thinking specifically of the ending credits with its view of the sun-drenched mountains, the scene where Link plays a final song for the flute kid (made me think of _Return to Oz_), and the wonderfully named 'Tower of Hera'). Although _Majora's Mask_ did not give me that same sense of a Greek epic, I oftentimes felt like I was steeped in Japanese folklore, especially when it came to the 'Stone Tower' that Link had to ascend.


----------



## M O L K O (Dec 13, 2014)

pokemon mystery dungeon blue rescue team
that and Trace Memory


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 13, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> Majora's Mask also ripped my heart to shreds at points in the game.



Yes. 
I also was crying almost the whole time through the intro to Alpha Sapphire. Emerald was my absolute favorite pokemon game when I was younger, and seeing it totally remastered brought back so much nostalgia I couldn't hold it in. It was pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 13, 2014)

TRAUMA TEAM! I can't say anything without spoiling it I just really want people to play it and see for themselves.


----------



## unravel (Dec 13, 2014)

Alyx said:


> TRAUMA TEAM! I can't say anything without spoiling it I just really want people to play it and see for themselves.



My hands can't handle this ****


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 13, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> So glad you brought this one up and shared your perspective. I have that game on my shelf. Although I do not know the life of a soldier, I imagine it is rare to find a game that treats it as anything more than sheer entertainment. This game was indeed disconcerting. Relatedly, I have not played many games that do a good job presenting a _psychological_ antagonist.



Oh, no, I definitely don't know anything about the life of a soldier. My PTSD stems from various abuse between the ages of 11 and 20. Not sure if you presumed otherwise -- just don't want you think I was in the military. That's something I could never do.
And situations like that one in *Spec Ops* are truly a good chunk of why I just.. never could. I can't handle something like that.

But like you said, it is really hard to find a game that treats war as anything other than sheer entertainment; which is a little concerning in itself.  They did a beautiful job with Spec Ops though, it's hard not to get emotionally invested in it.


And on the topic of *Majora's Mask* - I have to agree with what you said there, too. Even the most 'insignificant' NPCs have such detailed back-stories that connect them to the fates of the other NPCs. So many characters' lives intertwine so well with each other. It's amazing.
I absolutely loved the side quest of Kafei and Anju. The whole thing was just so sweet, lol, and it was based on the inn-keeper (Anju, who you might have taken the time to talk to once or twice if not for her side quest) and Kafei, of whom you can't even talk to if you don't do this quest. Yet these two 'minor' characters made the game for me when I was younger. They didn't seem to mind that the moon was going to crush their entire country as they knew it; they just wanted to face death together. <3


----------



## Coffee_Geek (Dec 14, 2014)

Dang QQ
I'm going to play these games and cry to sleep


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

Dreamfall: The Longest Journey



this game has a fantastic story, very emotional and the ending will leave you in tears....
I never cried playing a video game like I did with this one...


----------



## WonderK (Dec 14, 2014)

Last of us.


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

Mother 3 and Pokemon Dungeon: Explorers of Sky. I haven't played either, but I've watched Let's Plays of it.


----------



## Tao (Dec 14, 2014)

The 'intro' to 'The Last of Us'. Usually I don't feel anything for a character if I've barely seen any development (this goes for all mediums) but the intro to that really got me.


'Kingdom Hearts' when Sora unlocks his heart and 'dies'. 

'Kingdom Hearts 2' when Goofy 'dies'.

'Metal Gear Solid 4' when Snake commits suicide. 

'Final Fantasy X' in a few places.


----------



## hirondo (Dec 14, 2014)

Sonic Generations when Dr Eggman and Robotnik get put in the void for all eternity.


----------



## Zedark (Dec 14, 2014)

The red dead redemption ending had a pretty big impact on me


----------



## n64king (Dec 14, 2014)

Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons

No. Just do not. The end with the grave and the whole ghost thing just stop it. You've ruined my life.


----------



## Shadow Star (Dec 14, 2014)

Pretty much whenever I complete a pokemon mystery dungeon game because I get attached to my partner quickly XD

Other games include the usual ones mentioned such as The Walking Dead, The Last of Us, Bird Story and so on.

Oh! The ending of The Witches House got to me and after playing IB several times, a couple endings got me there as well. Shed a few tears, but not full on sobbed or anything.

To The Moon, I cried at... I don't anymore... much.

One isn't necessarily a game per say, more like a click novel thing but it's on steam. It's called the Planetarian ~the reverie of a little planet~ That made me cry a lot. Then again, I expected nothing less when the click novel was made by the same people who made Clannad and Angel Beats and so on. XD

I haven't really played a lot of games that made me cry despite being a crybaby. There are several games I've _watched_ that made me cry so much I didn't want to buy it for the tears (mostly because I doubt I'd be able to see the controls in front of me)

I think the reason why I cry so much with games and stuff that have tear-wrenching moments is because I always end up putting myself in the characters shoes in a 'what if it was me with my friends/family/pet' scenario. I hate myself for it, but I feel like I get closer to the character by doing so...


----------



## Joy (Dec 14, 2014)

n64king said:


> Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons
> 
> No. Just do not. The end with the grave and the whole ghost thing just stop it. You've ruined my life.



Totally forgot about all the tears shed on this game... 
Ahh memories D;


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 14, 2014)

n64king said:


> Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons
> 
> No. Just do not. The end with the grave and the whole ghost thing just stop it. You've ruined my life.



I read a ton of the reviews on it before buying it on sale for $3. I thought it'd be an emotional journey.

But I saw the end coming from a mile away and that was super disappointing.

I _wanted_ to connect and get emotionally invested in their sad story, but I just couldn't. 



Spoiler



I was more upset about losing the hippogriff you rescue from the cage, but he comes back. :c

I don't know if it was more heart-wrenching losing him the first time or the second.


----------



## n64king (Dec 14, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> I read a ton of the reviews on it before buying it on sale for $3. I thought it'd be an emotional journey.
> 
> But I saw the end coming from a mile away and that was super disappointing.
> 
> ...



It was the end that did it for me, the journey itself was more interesting and visually pleasing imo. It was really linear, a little more than I anticipated. I loved it anyway.
ugh that feeling it left me with though...


Spoiler



when the older boy gets tricked by that spider girl (which obviously lead to the sad part), that really threw me down for some reason, I guess it was the way the game was playing, it just felt like I could trust her but I got tricked LOL Usually I'm more suspicious but I think it's because she partially helped as others had done before. 
I thought it was going to be "boo-hoo we get the medicine to the grandpa too late" not the big bro dies and his spirit helps the little bro get strength to do some growing up and good lord are you trying to kill me what the hell


----------



## Joy (Dec 14, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> I read a ton of the reviews on it before buying it on sale for $3. I thought it'd be an emotional journey.
> 
> But I saw the end coming from a mile away and that was super disappointing.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I had this whole theory that the hippogriff came back as the brother's spirit because earlier on you can clearly see that it died


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sonic Unleashed's ending is extremely sad, until Tails appears. Then Dear my Friend starts playing...


----------



## azukitan (Dec 18, 2014)

Bumpin' this thread


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 18, 2014)

All the Kingdom Hearts games. I grew way too close to the characters. 

Also, Heavy Rain...but "JASOOON" "JASON!"

And last but not least, Beyond two Souls. I think the game mechanics were really boring, but despite that, the ending still made my heart break. :c


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 18, 2014)

ugh tetris

gets me everytime

- - - Post Merge - - -



LaceGloves said:


> All the Kingdom Hearts games. I grew way too close to the characters.
> 
> Also, Heavy Rain...but "JASOOON" "JASON!"
> 
> And last but not least, Beyond two Souls. I think the game mechanics were really boring, but despite that, the ending still made my heart break. :c



soz can we be clear that this is a spoiler-free thread before u start ruining my life ty


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 18, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> ugh tetris
> 
> gets me everytime
> 
> ...



I didn't spoil anything. o.o Did I? 
I didn't reveal anything about the story...


----------



## hdtraves (Dec 18, 2014)

super mario 64... never ending stairs music never left my head man e.e...


----------



## DK64 (Dec 18, 2014)

Final Fantasy X, I remember it was the first time I saw a game as a kid that felt so rich, and playing through it more than once I still deny everything terrible thats happening.


----------



## Coffee_Geek (Dec 19, 2014)

I cried to sleep for 2 weeks of watching lets plays of most of these games.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 21, 2014)

Coffee_Geek said:


> Ah, there's many games that have the most heart wrenching story lines.
> 
> Now Honestly, I'm a 6 foot guy who enjoys drawing, But Mother 3 made me shed tears. The Mother series is amazing and it has changed me a lot. Usually, Mother games have dark undertones while Mother 3 is really dark. Every time I play it never fails to make me tear up.
> 
> So tell me, *Which video game was the most heart wrenching to you?*



Holy wow, I saw the thread and I was going to make a comment about the Mother series. 
But since I see another six-foot guy who enjoys drawing has already done so...

SAME


----------



## Silversea (Dec 21, 2014)

The only thing I can remember that was along these lines was Shadows of the Colossus when a certain
character fell off a bridge.



Spoiler: and then



Did come back with a broken leg at the end but most people's initial impact is worthy of the thread.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 24, 2014)

Bamp


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 24, 2014)

_Mother 3_. 

Even after multiple times of playing it, I cried like a baby at the end even while I was recording a Let's Play of it. Can't stop the tears. 

I'll never get my heart fully mended again after _Mother 3_. Never.


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 24, 2014)

If you haven't played To The Moon yet then I highly suggest you do http://store.steampowered.com/app/206440/ And if you can't buy it, there's a great playthrough narrated by Cry here (and his voice is great for the game!) https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLDE3BDCA04DFEA85E


----------



## Paramore (Dec 24, 2014)

The first two Pokemon Mystery Dungeon games. The third one was terrible.


----------



## Isabella (Dec 24, 2014)

Mother 3 is the only game that's ever made me cry
that game ripped me to shreds. changed my life. it's been like 2 years since i played through it yet i still remember everything about it. i need to replay it again. i've played it like...more than once i don't remember anymore. but the replay value is great like each time you play it you notice something different.


----------



## Joy (Dec 24, 2014)

Did I mention The Walking Dead
When 



Spoiler



Lee died?


Yeah... that broke me


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Dec 24, 2014)

Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon. These games seem so happy and simple, but the end is so sad for me. I seriously cried the first time I played through it. 

That is, until the 3DS version... I couldn't even finish it. It had so little of the greatness of the games before it.


----------



## Cudon (Dec 24, 2014)

First two pokemon mystery games, especially sky.
Virtue's last reward had some touching moments, like Lunas ending.
I don't remember much of Drawn to life: Next chapter but I remember loving it and it giving me the feels. The ending especially. I should replay it again.. I remember it having an interesting story


----------



## Rika092 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hakuouki. The saddest part is not when everyone dies, is when everyone dies and you know the story is (half) based on the real history.


----------



## Kazunari (Dec 25, 2014)

Samurai Warriors. >_> Or maybe I'm just too emotionally attached to the boys. Six out of my top nine favourites die. 
Tales of Xillia 2 had me crying in front of my brother.


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 26, 2014)

I cry at literally every sad scene in a game I'm invested in.


----------



## Songbird (Dec 27, 2014)

Trauma Team was really sad. If anyone here wants to know what happens, 



Spoiler: It's all under here



What's really sad that happens- well, there are a LOT of sad things. There's a girl that tries to commit suicide (off-screen), there are murder weapons that 8 year olds accidentally find, which, later in the game, her parents DIE from a bomb in a teddy bear, and don't even get me started on how Maria realizes she needs help from other people, or when we find out that CR-SO1's father killed his daughter for being dangerous, or when Naomi gets Twisted Rosalia and it heals her other disease and she can raise the little 8 year old girl (Alyssa) I mentioned earlier and she hugs her and it's just OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peachi (Dec 28, 2014)

The ending of Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time made me cry my eyes out for an hour.


----------



## Libra (Dec 28, 2014)

There are a few games that brought tears to my eyes, but the ones that really made me cry would be "Professor Layton and the Unwound Future" and "Virtue's Last Reward; Luna Ending".


----------



## Joy (Dec 29, 2014)

Beyond Two Souls anyone D;;


----------



## azukitan (Dec 30, 2014)

Mr. Marowak said:


> I cry at literally every sad scene in a game I'm invested in.



This is me in a nutshell Q__Q


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 30, 2014)

*The Walking Dead: Season Two* is already ****ing with my heart, and I haven't even finished episode 2. D:


----------



## Joy (Dec 30, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> *The Walking Dead: Season Two* is already ****ing with my heart, and I haven't even finished episode 2. D:



might wanna keep a box of kleenex's near you D; 
The tears are REAL


----------



## Aervels (Dec 30, 2014)

FFX, Professor Layton: UF, Phoenix Wright: T&T (that last case QQ), Mother 3. ;___;


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Dec 30, 2014)

I just started The Last of Us Remastered, and Sarah's death got to me. Didn't make me cry, but it tugged at my heart strings


----------



## Charlotte-Cerise (Jan 10, 2015)

Rule of Rose... Obscure, but one of the most beautiful and disturbing games I've ever played.


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 11, 2015)

I haven't really played a heart-wrenching game in a while. I guess I would have to say the pokemon mystery dungeon series when you are turned back into a human and then your partner cries. That is the only game I've ever cried over and that was when I was like 6. I guess Danganronpa was kind of heart wrenching more recently, especially when your favorites die.


----------



## kaidaofthedark (Jan 11, 2015)

First and foremost is NieR. I have never ever experienced a game with such a desolate lack of hope. It's beautiful and amazing and I cannot recommend it enough! Every one of the 4 endings destroys your heart in a different, masterful way XD

Also:


n64king said:


> Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons
> No. Just do not. The end with the grave and the whole ghost thing just stop it. You've ruined my life.



completely. Past the arc with the giant and giantess the game gets so devoid of happiness that I was totally shocked.

Transistor really got to me, especially the end.

I'll also second everyone else who mentioned PL and the Unwound Future as well.

Another mention would be Persona 3; it didn't really destroy my heart per se but it was just SO DARK all around that it unnerved me and I couldn't finish it ><


----------



## Pirate (Jan 13, 2015)

Klonoa: Door to Phantomile, the ending. Still gets me even now.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 13, 2015)

To The Moon. I cried like a baby. A manly baby.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 13, 2015)

At the end of The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker (so yeah, spoilers!) seeing The King of Red Lions die was kinda sad ):


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

Narcissu 1st & 2nd. Go play it all of you who have Steam or wherever else you can it. So sad.

And planetarian~the reverie of a little planet~ A really good story.. the characters are amazing and whoever wrote it got some skills. The eding just.. ;_;


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 17, 2015)

I cried when Biskit moved away in New Leaf.



liek if u cri evertim


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 21, 2015)

Cave Story.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Jan 22, 2015)

My animals dying in my Harvest moon games make me cry. I know its stupid but I get really attached to them. Can't even sell them to avoid their death.(ends up feeling guilty for abandoning pixel animals)


----------



## galacticity (Jan 22, 2015)

Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky.

_Grovyle._

(also, the ending of The Walking Dead game made me bawl my eyes out)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 24, 2015)

Not really a game, per se, but when Ghirahim "Ghim" Nohansen the Grovyle died to Dad Norman's Slaking's Retaliate, thus preventing me from watching ANY MORE of that Nuzlocke run, although Zimzy the Plusle won anyways.


----------



## lolparrot (Jan 24, 2015)

I bet nobody knows what this game is but Off made me cry at the end. ACTUALLY CRIED ALL OF THE TIMES ;-;


----------



## PinkWater (Jan 24, 2015)

Pretty much any Pokemon Mystery Dungeon game and Mother 3.


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Jan 26, 2015)

galacticity said:


> Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky.
> 
> _Grovyle._



I fully agree with this.
Explorers of sky made me bawl my eyes out like a three year old.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 26, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Not really a game, per se, but when Ghirahim "Ghim" Nohansen the Grovyle died to Dad Norman's Slaking's Retaliate, thus preventing me from watching ANY MORE of that Nuzlocke run, although Zimzy the Plusle won anyways.



You couldn't have watched any more, as that was the most recent episode.


PMD: Explorers of Time, pokemon Black, Mother 3, and Xenoblade


----------



## Cory (Jan 27, 2015)

Case 5 of Pheonix Wright Trials and Tribulations


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 1, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> You couldn't have watched any more, as that was the most recent episode.



And thus, the end of another great run.

...

Wait. You watch ProJared too!?


----------



## pokedude729 (Feb 2, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> And thus, the end of another great run.
> 
> ...
> 
> Wait. You watch ProJared too!?



1. yes I do, he is very funny.

2. How do you get that the run is Over? He has a couple pokemon still in the Box, Purtwam in the day care, and plenty of routes to go. Also, he has Rolic and Zimzy. Must I say more?

 Also, there have been 2 episodes since the Norman gym, and 3 new pokemon have joined the box.

3. I love Pandamonium Panda's Comments.


----------



## Li. (Feb 2, 2015)

Read Dead Redemption because you went to hell and back to rescue your family only to be...hit in the feels


----------



## booshoe (Feb 4, 2015)

The walking dead season 1. I havent played 2 yet. but season 1 made me cry like a little girl T_T


----------



## Jou (Feb 4, 2015)

Custom Robo for the gamecube.
Like, every single pokemon mystery dungeon.
Kid Icarus Uprising, once.

There's a lot.. I'm a crybaby


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 4, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> 1. yes I do, he is very funny.
> 
> 2. How do you get that the run is Over? He has a couple pokemon still in the Box, Purtwam in the day care, and plenty of routes to go. Also, he has Rolic and Zimzy. Must I say more?
> 
> ...



Rolic is Zimzy's quirky sidekick in the autobiography "Dear Sister", about how Zimzy rescued his sister Zamzy.

The 2 episodes begin the ACTUAL rescue journey for Zimzy. Episode z1 is called "Zimzy's Quest", and episode z2 is called "A Hurdle for Rolic".

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Panormous Panda

Love, Daniel.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 8, 2015)

Bump

I need more sad games that are comparable to The Last of Us @u@


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 8, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Bump
> 
> I need more sad games that are comparable to The Last of Us @u@



Psst. Play _Mother 3_. You'll be crushed under sad feels and never be the same again, I promise.


----------



## Zane (Feb 8, 2015)

Lepidoptera said:


> My animals dying in my Harvest moon games make me cry. I know its stupid but I get really attached to them. Can't even sell them to avoid their death.(ends up feeling guilty for abandoning pixel animals)



Not even joking I stopped playing Friends of Mineral Town when my best chicken Joe The Lion died. He'd just won the chicken festival for the first time ever that year too, and it was so sudden. ;_;


----------



## Nan (Feb 9, 2015)

I've played Pkm Dungeon Games, The Last of Us, Mother 3, Walking Dead and other tear jerkers. 
I haven't cried to those. Not once.

I teared up playing Earthbound. The first time I played it; It was a majestic experience. So many adventures and I was seemingly attached to all the characters. I teared up because it finally ended, all of the greatNESS that I will never experience ever again. It was an amazing ride, I could never feel that way about a game ever again.


----------



## June (Feb 9, 2015)

definitely final fantasy x and 999 
also some parts of ace attorney were really... ouch


----------



## azukitan (Feb 9, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Psst. Play _Mother 3_. You'll be crushed under sad feels and never be the same again, I promise.



I played Earthbound for the main purpose of preparing for Mother 3, hehe~ ;3



Nan said:


> I've played Pkm Dungeon Games, The Last of Us, Mother 3, Walking Dead and other tear jerkers.
> I haven't cried to those. Not once.
> 
> I teared up playing Earthbound. The first time I played it; It was a majestic experience. So many adventures and I was seemingly attached to all the characters. I teared up because it finally ended, all of the greatNESS that I will never experience ever again. It was an amazing ride, I could never feel that way about a game ever again.



I guess we all have different emotional triggers xD I don't think I cried during the game, but I shed a few tears while listening to this on Youtube: [x] I do admit Earthbound is epic, regardless >w<

The Last of Us, on the other hand... fudge, I cried during almost every cut scene from beginning to end ;A; All the crap the characters had to go through was heart wrenching, and the character development! Ahhh, I could write an essay about that. Totally agree when people say The Last of Us is about as close to a complete narrative experience in gaming as one can get.


----------



## Brad (Feb 9, 2015)

The Walking Dead.

The only game to bring me close to tears. My brother and his friend were playing games in the same room as me, while I was playing the final episode. I was wearing headphones, and began to tear up, especially when "Take Us Back" started playing during the credits. I got up and went to the bathroom after the credits finished, before anyone noticed.

Honorable mention for Bioshock: Infinite. Anytime I hear, Will The Circle Be Unbroken, I get a little nostalgic.

EDIT: Just remembered the first 15 minutes of The Last Of Us. I mean, just... jesus. Only a few minutes in, and I already had a lump in my throat. One specific moment during the opening scene is when Sarah makes a specific noise. It was like a squeak. Jesus.


----------



## Caius (Feb 9, 2015)

Mr. Marowak said:


> I cry at literally every sad scene in a game I'm invested in.



This is me.


A few games that actually *destroyed me* though..

Drakengard, Drakengard 2, Drakengard 3, The Last Story, The Last Remnant, *Nier*, *Metal Gear Solid 3*, Metal Gear Solid 4, *Crisis Core.*

Edit: Tales of the Abyss


Spoiler



Couldn't they have just let Ion live


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 9, 2015)

All the Mother/Earthbound games and Professor Layton: The Last Specter. I need to play the other Professor Layton games...


----------



## azukitan (Feb 9, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> All the Mother/Earthbound games and Professor Layton: The Last Specter. I need to play the other Professor Layton games...



Unwound Future will make you bawl like a baby. PL games are known for their sentimental endings :'3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 9, 2015)

Eh, I will add Shovel Knight here as well. A game I have recently played, its good.



azukitan said:


> Unwound Future will make you bawl like a baby. PL games are known for their sentimental endings :'3


;~; Oh great.
Thanks for letting me know, seriously thanks for the tip. XD


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 9, 2015)

Xillia and Xillia 2 made a wreck out of me. The first one mostly because I relate really strongly to Leia and some of her scenes were just... I dunno, they hit a chord with me (especially the bit where she and Milla are talking outside Driselle's mansion... ughhh) and the stuff with Alvin's mom was just heartbreaking. The second game itself is heartbreak incarnate once the story gets going so I won't even start with that.


----------



## Inkbug (Feb 10, 2015)

tbh I cry like a baby at pretty much even the most vaguely tearjerking scenes ugh.
as much as I hated the gameplay Kingdom Hearts: Days made me bawl because everything with Xion/Axel/Roxas was just a tragedy waiting to happen and it was the ACTUAL WORST. 

also yeah, Unwound Future... _ugh_ talk about a tearjerker.


----------



## dr4gonite (Feb 12, 2015)

Several of the Kingdom Hearts games have made me cry like a baby and the stress I felt while playing Trauma Center was pretty heart-wrenching.


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 12, 2015)

Silent Hill: Shattered Memories, oh my god.  While the ending you get depends on how you play,
even the "good ending" is all out depressing.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 12, 2015)

Candy Crush Saga.


----------



## Reindeer (Feb 12, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> *Metal Gear Solid 3*


I salute that.
Metal Gear Solid 3 and Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker were two of the only games to get an emotional reaction out of me. The way MGSV is shaping up, I'm afraid it's gonna get me close to tears.

The ending of The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess also gave me some feels.
And finding N's room in Pokemon Black/White.


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 13, 2015)

Kingdom hearts two made me ball like a little baby with Axel. Mother 3 so far has made me cry so far where I am in the story. 
An don't get me started on Tales of Xillia 2. I didn't think going into it I would cry as hard as I did. But the scene between Ludger and his brother...instantly broke me into a huge balling fit that last a good ten minuets.


----------



## A-Link (Feb 13, 2015)

I never really reached the stage where I'd actually cry, but there were 2 games that made me "squeak":
-Mother 3: When flint found out that Claus was dead, and the last fight between Locus and Claus


Spoiler: Ace attorney 2 spoiler



-Ace Attorney Justice For All: Its bad ending.


----------



## LilD (Feb 13, 2015)

FFX (music)
Walking Dead


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 13, 2015)

@A-Link---You might want to put that in a spoiler tag. :x


----------



## Amilee (Feb 14, 2015)

the walking dead season 1 qq
omg the end and everything aaah qq


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 14, 2015)

The Walking Dead Season 1 game definitely broke my heart.


----------



## desy (Feb 14, 2015)

There's this one scene in The World Ends With You with Beat and Rhyme (about how they died and stuff) and I was tearing up. Not full-out crying, but still. It was really sad.


----------



## aliscka (Feb 14, 2015)

The Lanayru Desert level in Skyward Sword always makes me cry...

The idea of lost civilizations and the fact that so much _knowledge_ was lost makes me cry. I could just be a baby though...


----------



## TheAbleSistersShow (Feb 14, 2015)

Well, needless to say Sable's story throughout the Animal Crossing series has always been very meaningful to me. Though, that story isn't really the story of the games as a whole. More of a side thing.

I think I would say the most heart-wrenching games would be The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask and The Last of Us. Every time I play those games I feel the emotions all over again.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 14, 2015)

TheAbleSistersShow said:


> Well, needless to say Sable's story throughout the Animal Crossing series has always been very meaningful to me. Though, that story isn't really the story of the games as a whole. More of a side thing.



I think their story is very unappreciated by fans. How the player can practically help Sable cope with all the awful things she's had to go through is very touching, and the concept of death is something I think Animal Crossing really needed to make it even more individual. Oh, and I'd also like to wish you luck with your animated series. I'm working on my own, actually. You can count on me being a follower of your work.


----------



## friedegg (Feb 14, 2015)

Professor Layton and the Unwound Future ;_; them feels tho


----------



## TheAbleSistersShow (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks, Bowie.  I couldn't agree more. The desire to give Sable's story more love and attention is what inspired me to begin this series. I welcome your support with much gratitude! Also, I would love to see what you are working on yourself!


----------



## Bowie (Feb 14, 2015)

TheAbleSistersShow said:


> Thanks, Bowie.  I couldn't agree more. The desire to give Sable's story more love and attention is what inspired me to begin on this series. I welcome your support with much gratitude! Also, I would love to see what you are working on yourself!



You're welcome! Oh, and sure! It's far from finished, though.


----------



## n64king (Feb 15, 2015)

aliscka said:


> The Lanayru Desert level in Skyward Sword always makes me cry...
> 
> The idea of lost civilizations and the fact that so much _knowledge_ was lost makes me cry. I could just be a baby though...



You mean like the time the Alexandria Library in Egypt burned down and the loss of that civilization in real life?


----------



## Jaebeommie (Feb 19, 2015)

Final Fantasy X was the first video game to ever make me cry. The part of the game where Tidus finds out that Yuna has to sacrifice herself to perform the Final Summoning in order to defeat Sin made me ugly cry. The ending of the game had a similar effect on me.


----------



## ecclesi-uh (Feb 20, 2015)

The only game I actually cried over was Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Darkness/Sky

The point where your parnter thinks they have to go on alone back to town after temporal tower in Darkness made me tear up, but the Igglybuff side quest in Sky ripped my heart out of my chest and boiled it in front of me. I sobbed.


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 20, 2015)

Rosalina's story from Super Mario Galaxy was unexpected and pretty much a downer.  Professor Layton and the Unwound Future tugged at my heartstrings even though it was the first Layton game I played.


----------



## tamagotchi (Feb 20, 2015)

The Walking Dead (both seasons.).


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 20, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> Rosalina's story from Super Mario Galaxy was unexpected and pretty much a downer.  Professor Layton and the Unwound Future tugged at my heartstrings even though it was the first Layton game I played.



Whoooa, this is news to me. I figured the Layton games were all lighthearted puzzle-solving things. Now I gotta check these out...


----------



## TheAbleSistersShow (Feb 20, 2015)

I agree with zoetrope. As far as side stories and back stories are concerned, Rosalina is up there. A beautiful and depressing story.


----------

